# Maxant bottling tank



## psm1212 (Feb 9, 2016)

I do not and my response will likely be of little help to you. I have a 25 gallon Maxant Bottling Tank and a separate 50L Lyson Creamer. I don’t know why you could not use the Maxant with the kit to make creamed honey. I am assuming you would need a different valve, or at least you might not be able to use the No Drip valve to run creamed honey through. I would ask Maxant about valve use. But otherwise, I don’t see why it would not work just fine.


----------

